# "Common Fallow" weed



## Daniel Chailler (Jun 1, 2016)

Here in southern B.C. Canada, we are having a growing problem with a weed called Common Fallow. This weed has become tolerant to most herbicides like Par 3 or tri-kill. Other than Round-up, has anyone had success with getting rid of this weed in a pasture or lawn area?


----------



## Daniel Chailler (Jun 1, 2016)

Sorry, that weed is called Common Mallow not Fallow

It looks somewhat like clover, low lying with deep tap root. Hard to kill aggressive weed


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

It is a tough bugger. Naturally resistant to round up and 2 4 D. We use a mix of Widematch, Axial, and MCPE on our barley. Fields tend to stay clean but did have a problem with common mallow on some PP ground 2 years ago. Widematch might work for you but I don't believe its labled for turf. It is labled for non crop areas I believe, I think I'd just call your lawn a non crop area. Widematch is pretty stinky stuff so you'd have the smell to deal with and hopefully no close neighbors.


----------



## Daniel Chailler (Jun 1, 2016)

Thanks, I thought I could at least use roundup but you say no good


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

round up will work with a high rate when the weed is very small and young. Once it gets going though it is very tough. I figured you wouldn't want to use round up in a pasture or yard as you'll kill the grass also.

When we had a problem with it on PP ground we ended up clipping it to prevent it from going to seed then planted barley on that ground the following year. The chemical cocktail we used on the barley sure worked well as the field is clean this year.


----------



## The saint (Oct 4, 2015)

I have had some luck in the lawn with 2-4 d but it required about three weeks of weekly applications. It seams of have too much root to starve it out with just one application. But that program with competition from the lawn grass got rid of it. However not very useful on a productive piece of land both from a cost stand point or traffic on the field. I have not found a good way to get it out of my pastures.


----------

